# PA Horse Shows?



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Well there is a the Pennsylvania National Horse Show in Harrisburg every year but you need to qualify for your division. Pennsylvania National Horse Show - Harrisburg PA - Pennsylvania Farm Show Complex and Exhibition Center

You should check out Pennsylvania Horse Shows Association

Central Pennsylvania Junior Horse Show Association - Welcome!

New England Equitation Championship | Weekend of Champions Show


----------



## ShadowFaxIsMyBaby (Mar 1, 2010)

Yeah Ive been to the PA National horse show. Not with my horse but ive been to it. I'll have to check the oher two out. Thanks.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

ShadowFaxIsMyBaby said:


> Yeah Ive been to the PA National horse show. Not with my horse but ive been to it. I'll have to check the oher two out. Thanks.


Also check out other state associations like Maryland/NewYork/Connecticut if the distance is feasible and worth it to you. Lots of opportunities in the NE.


----------

